# New Stock in Brackenhurst - Efest 6 Bay chargers!



## Vape King South (20/4/16)

Epic 6 bay chargers from Efest now in stock at Vape King Brackenhurst! Perfect for the RX owner!

Shop D6, Bracken Villa Shopping Center. Cnr Vermooten & Atmore Road. Brackenhurst

Reactions: Like 1


----------

